# My unit update...



## MidlandsCarCare

I'll do a full "build thread" when it's finally complete, but I'm very chuffed that its nearly all finished (just the floor to do really) and I've had my first car in!


DSC01204 by RussZS, on Flickr

First RDS removal...


DSC01189 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01191 by RussZS, on Flickr

First 50/50 (it needs refining!)


DSC01203 by RussZS, on Flickr

Happy days! :buffer:

Ironically, tomorrow's car (Golf R) is being done elsewhere, but I need to get cracking with the floor anyway, so it does me a favour in a way.

Also, I had no concept of just how expensive paint is and how much I would be using! Ouch...

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## bigslippy

Lookin good Russ , plenty space:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

Looks good mate...well done!

:thumb:


----------



## Waxamomo

Looking good Russ :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

Nice matey


----------



## ads2k

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## moosh

Looking great Russ, im loving this build and keep checking about for updates :thumb:


----------



## chillly

Nice one Russ looking tip top.


----------



## Jakub555

Looking very good Russ
Cannot wait to see final result


----------



## Strothow

Looks good Russ!


----------



## Alan W

That looks much better than the dark and dingy unit seen previously! :thumb:

Good lighting is your friend and I'd recommend as many 'daylight' tubes/bulbs as you can fit/afford. 

Alan W


----------



## nick.s

Nice looking unit there Russ :thumb: Floor paint (the good stuff) can be scary prices


----------



## badman1972

Coming along nicely mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Cheers everyone! 

Floor paint is going to be £200 easy... that's the task for the weeknight next week... 3 or 4 layers should see me right. Then washer and tumble dryer.. 

Russ.


----------



## magpieV6

looks awesome russy boy


----------



## chrisc

dont you know any one with a b&q trade card save loads with mine on certain stuff


----------



## hotwaxxx

That was quick Russ - looks fantastic.

What did you decide to do with the entrance ramp in the end?


----------



## ArcticVXR

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

chrisc said:


> dont you know any one with a b&q trade card save loads with mine on certain stuff


I got a good deal from a local Dulux Trade Centre, which worked out cheaper than the B&Q route, but cheers for the suggestion.

Retail price from B&Q and Homebase is shocking..!! There's no way I'll be making a profit in this financial year... lol!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

hotwaxxx said:


> That was quick Russ - looks fantastic.
> 
> What did you decide to do with the entrance ramp in the end?


Thanks Dave :thumb:

Wood for now, but we'll get something better sorted shortly:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Black Magic Detail

thats a nice space to work ,lookin good russ


----------



## North east Car Care

Looking good Russ, did you get your pizza ???


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

No, lol!

I've got it a bit longer now, so no rush luckily!


----------



## North east Car Care

Happy days matey


----------



## ant_s

Looking good Russ, will be loads better for working in constant conditions and will help with working even when it's raining.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

ant_s said:


> Looking good Russ, will be loads better for working in constant conditions and will help with working even when it's raining.


Exactly mate - I was sick of moving cars around to dodge a few showers!!

I'm staying part time though, so that I don't lose the passion and can be competitive!


----------



## chrisc

RussZS said:


> I got a good deal from a local Dulux Trade Centre, which worked out cheaper than the B&Q route, but cheers for the suggestion.
> 
> Retail price from B&Q and Homebase is shocking..!! There's no way I'll be making a profit in this financial year... lol!


yes they are over priced but there good on certain stuff if you get there trade versions of items rather than retail.same stuff different tin there involved with screwfix now.saved £9 other day on 15 door handles it all adds up:thumb:


----------



## Alzak

Looks good Russ :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

RussZS said:


> Exactly mate - I was sick of moving cars around to dodge a few showers!!
> 
> I'm staying part time though, so that I don't lose the passion and can be competitive!


Well you seem to definately be busy enough so should work well for you. I hope it does for you anyway mate.

If you need anything making to get over the dip into your unit entrance (where you have the wood now) i'm sure my dad could knock something up and would be strong enough to take a cars weight.


----------



## ronwash

Good luck with that mate,thats looking great!.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

ant_s said:


> Well you seem to definately be busy enough so should work well for you. I hope it does for you anyway mate.
> 
> If you need anything making to get over the dip into your unit entrance (where you have the wood now) i'm sure my dad could knock something up and would be strong enough to take a cars weight.


I do need something better - could you ask him for me please?

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Aucky

Looks awesome Russ!

I think I'll be biting the bullet for floor paint in the new year :|


----------



## amiller

RussZS said:


> I got a good deal from a local Dulux Trade Centre, which worked out cheaper than the B&Q route, but cheers for the suggestion.
> 
> Retail price from B&Q and Homebase is shocking..!! There's no way I'll be making a profit in this financial year... lol!


I'd be amazed if you make a taxable profit any year.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

amiller said:


> I'd be amazed if you make a taxable profit any year.


Lol, not the way I spend on detailing gear!! I'm going on a free 1/2 day small business course, which HMRC pay for after registering with them - they're going to think I'm slightly insane I think!!

From April 2012, shopping list straight away is the 200a, both Festools and some Vintage! :doublesho


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

well done Russ bet you cant wait to get in there


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Dan3.2 said:


> well done Russ bet you cant wait to get in there


Cheers Dan - that Octavia was the first, but it won't feel like mine until it's all painted


----------



## amiller

RussZS said:


> Lol, not the way I spend on detailing gear!! I'm going on a free 1/2 day small business course, which HMRC pay for after registering with them - they're going to think I'm slightly insane I think!!
> 
> From April 2012, shopping list straight away is the 200a, both Festools and some Vintage! :doublesho


I had to sit in on one of those in the early days- some crazy business ideas out there! :doublesho

Pretty good morning though and free biscuits! :thumb: Some good advice though, especially reclaiming costs up to 3 years before starting the business. You just need to know the law. :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

Looking good mate!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

amiller said:


> I had to sit in on one of those in the early days- some crazy business ideas out there! :doublesho
> 
> Pretty good morning though and free biscuits! :thumb: Some good advice though, especially reclaiming costs up to 3 years before starting the business. You just need to know the law. :thumb:


I was reading about being VAT registered earlier and getting 5 years worth of VAT back.... surely not? That's a LOT!! :doublesho


----------



## amiller

RussZS said:


> I was reading about being VAT registered earlier and getting 5 years worth of VAT back.... surely not? That's a LOT!! :doublesho


Not quite as simple as that, but that's the basic principle.


----------



## O`Neil

Keep the updates coming Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

A bit more of an update today...

Signs are up and in place!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Second car at the unit - Crystal Rock Winter Protection Detail on a Nissan Juke


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

The heavens opened up half way through, so would have had to have cancelled if I didn't have this place.

We also painted the inside of the toilet, but no pics.

Still to come:

- Install washing machine, dryer and kitchen cabinets along the right wall.
- Banner on the back wall
- Paint the floor grey
- Possible false ceiling
- Halide Flood Lights and more tube lighting

Also, my website will launch next week, and the first person to submit something on my contact form, will get a free 'wash' and layer of Auto Finesse Desire (no cost and you don't have to take a service)

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## dubber

I will be waiting for the website:thumb: Looks good mate


----------



## R0B

Starting to look the part Russ,ill be down walsall next saturday night so if your in your unit next sunday ill call by and see it in person mate.

Looking super pro now mate,i like it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

R0B said:


> Starting to look the part Russ,ill be down walsall next saturday night so if your in your unit next sunday ill call by and see it in person mate.
> 
> Looking super pro now mate,i like it


I should be yeah, I have a Scirocco in for a Winter Protection 

Russ.


----------



## Trip tdi

looking good, got lots of space to play about there.


----------



## simonjj

Really good set up Russ, must make life so much easier.
Simon


----------



## R0B

RussZS said:


> I should be yeah, I have a Scirocco in for a Winter Protection
> 
> Russ.


Cool i'll give you a shout then mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Looks nice and bright and nice size, look forward to pics of full project


----------



## clarkey1269

where abouts in the west midlands are you? seen youve posted over at VWStaffs as well


----------



## DMH-01

Units coming along nicely Russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

clarkey1269 said:


> where abouts in the west midlands are you? seen youve posted over at VWStaffs as well


Walsall 

Thanks all!


----------



## Strothow

Looking good Russ! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

RussZS said:


> Walsall
> 
> Thanks all!


walsal, i've been there before, many many years ago.


----------



## Alan W

You're getting there Russ! :thumb:

You sure you're not going full time! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Alan W said:


> You're getting there Russ! :thumb:
> 
> You sure you're not going full time! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


VERY sure :lol:


----------



## Alan W

RussZS said:


> VERY sure :lol:


Only pulling your leg Russ! 

Too much like (very) hard work - respect to the Pro's who do this day in and day out! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JakeWhite

Alan W said:


> Only pulling your leg Russ!
> 
> Too much like (very) hard work - respect to the Pro's who do this day in and day out! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


I thought russ did it full time! outstanding work :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad

Coming along nice Russ, Signs looking good.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Alan W said:


> Only pulling your leg Russ!
> 
> Too much like (very) hard work - respect to the Pro's who do this day in and day out! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Yeah exactly - I'd lose the love tbh!

There are a few respected part timers in the US, so maybe there's room for a few over here? 

Russ.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice work Russ! Coming along nicely. Respect to you fella!

All the best!

mark:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

The websites not up on here, i;m sure its getting developed..

Walsal, i have been there many many years ago... nice place..


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks Mark and Trip 

Website is next weekend hopefully - I've waited for the right person to do it...


----------



## Mad Ad

When completed will defo have to stop by and have a look


----------



## JakeWhite

Russ, I looked at the megane you did and I was just wondering, when using APC to do the shuts etc. it looked nice thick and foamy. How do you do it? Is it applying it liberally and agitating well? As when I do it it just stays runny/clear. If you know what I mean? :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite

Russ, I looked at the megane you did and I was just wondering, when using APC to do the shuts etc. it looked nice thick and foamy. How do you do it? Is it applying it liberally and agitating well? As when I do it it just stays runny/clear. If you know what I mean? :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite

Sorry about the double post!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

JakeWhite said:


> Russ, I looked at the megane you did and I was just wondering, when using APC to do the shuts etc. it looked nice thick and foamy. How do you do it? Is it applying it liberally and agitating well? As when I do it it just stays runny/clear. If you know what I mean? :lol:


This is my secret 

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-big-blaster-foaming-spray-head.php


----------



## JakeWhite

Ah foam trigger! Seems so obvious now! cheers buddy :thumb: keep up the good work!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

JakeWhite said:


> Ah foam trigger! Seems so obvious now! cheers buddy :thumb: keep up the good work!


Cheers!

I'm so excited, today I've booked in a DB9, Alfa 8C (never even seen one of these on the road), a Ferrari 360 and a Nissan GTR! Madness!


----------



## Scrim-1-

RussZS said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I'm so excited, today I've booked in a DB9, Alfa 8C (never even seen one of these on the road), a Ferrari 360 and a Nissan GTR! Madness!


If you need a hand with them Russ give me a shout :thumb: hehe


----------



## Lupostef

Nooiiice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks all, hopefully all of the electrics, halide lighting and floor will all be completed by 1st Jan!

I have some VERY nice cars lined up for 2012 already, I'm very honoured and excited


----------



## alan_mcc

Nice one Russ.
You're very fortunate. :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks Alan. It's cost me a bit more than expected, but I only need one enhancement per month to pay for it, which hopefully I should be able to do.

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## ant_s

RussZS said:


> I do need something better - could you ask him for me please?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Russ.


Sorry I haven't got back intouch mate I missed this post, I haven't been on here at all in the last few weeks.

I'll show him a pic of it now to get a rough price and i'll pm you about it mate.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks mate


----------



## JakeWhite

RussZS said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I'm so excited, today I've booked in a DB9, Alfa 8C (never even seen one of these on the road), a Ferrari 360 and a Nissan GTR! Madness!


Niiice, Make sure to put up some pics! I've got some foam triggers now much better :thumb: oh by the way, the KDS wet sand thread is amazing, really shocked me at how removing orange peel can transform a car, how do I go about booking a course with kelly?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Send him an email Jake

[email protected] from memory. It's about £450 per day, and I'd say you need 3-5 days.


----------



## JakeWhite

RussZS said:


> Send him an email Jake
> 
> [email protected] from memory. It's about £450 per day, and I'd say you need 3-5 days.


Oki doki cheers bud. Definitely seems worth it and like they say, you get what you pay for! Do you detail full-time? As you've gone to alot of effort matey :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nope only weekends mate. I just want to do it properly, plus it allows me to be competitive


----------



## JakeWhite

RussZS said:


> Nope only weekends mate. I just want to do it properly, plus it allows me to be competitive


I suppose you don't want to cut corners with such an intricate job :thumb: have you ever thought about full time eventually? You've certainly got the skill, resources and client base


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nope, I love my day job and the prospects are great too, so it'll only ever be part time for me


----------



## JakeWhite

RussZS said:


> Nope, I love my day job and the prospects are great too, so it'll only ever be part time for me


Well good on you bud :thumb: keep up the cracking work, I loved the Amarok? detail! Merry crimbo mate


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats looking very nice there Russ, happy chritmas to you.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Merry Xmas guys


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

seems like you've put alot of effort and money into this mate,plus going to kds etc, but your defo on your way up the detailing ladder now and that shows with the list of cars you have booked in, all the best for 2012 fella :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Thanks Dan!! All the best to you too! 

I have a few more 'surprises' for early 2012, but all in good time...


----------



## -Raven-

Best of luck with your venture Russ, things are getting serious now! 

Just need a car lift! Man, I'd kill for one of those!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Another update today. Whilst I was man flu'd up, someone very kindly installed the plug sockets and general lighting for me!

Halide Floodlights will follow...

6 double plugs installed:


DSC02231 by RussZS, on Flickr

and a bit of lighting...


DSC02229 by RussZS, on Flickr

Still some painting on the wall to be done, and crucially the floor!


DSC02228 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02227 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC02225 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## CraigQQ

coming along now russ.. 

merry xmas mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

CraigQQ said:


> coming along now russ..
> 
> merry xmas mate


Thanks Craig, you too mate 

Should all be done for Jan 1st!


----------



## dubber

Would help if got my **** in gear!


----------



## alan_mcc

Awesome. Really coming together now.
Would love to visit someday, only 350 miles..

:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

You're welcome anytime Alan  See the sights too - like 24 Hour McDonalds :lol:


----------



## JBirchy

Coming along very nicely Russ, looks great! All the best for 2012 to you!


----------



## CraigQQ

if you need a hand with the unit or the GTRp) give me a shout.. i'll be free next weekend i think....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

CraigQQ said:


> if you need a hand with the unit or the GTRp) give me a shout.. i'll be free next weekend i think....


Cheers Craig - will let you know about the GTR 

Next weekend I have an Enhancement on a Mk2 Golf GTI then giving myself NYD off! What are your plans for New Year?

Russ.


----------



## Derekh929

RussZS said:


> Another update today. Whilst I was man flu'd up, someone very kindly installed the plug sockets and general lighting for me!
> 
> Halide Floodlights will follow...
> 
> 6 double plugs installed:
> 
> 
> DSC02231 by RussZS, on Flickr
> 
> and a bit of lighting...
> 
> 
> DSC02229 by RussZS, on Flickr
> 
> Still some painting on the wall to be done, and crucially the floor!
> 
> 
> DSC02228 by RussZS, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02227 by RussZS, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC02225 by RussZS, on Flickr
> 
> Russ.


Russ looking good was that 6 feet 70 w daylight tubes you used and what hight did you put them on side wall looked very high? i just wired 4 6 foot 70W daylight tunes and is excellent 6m by 5.3 and looking at a metal halide on roof as well , i was told Led coming down in price and offered one equivalent to 150w for £90


----------



## John-R-

RussZS said:


> Another update today. Whilst I was man flu'd up, someone very kindly installed the plug sockets and general lighting for me!
> 
> Halide Floodlights will follow...
> 
> 6 double plugs installed:
> 
> 
> DSC02231 by RussZS, on Flickr
> 
> Russ.


That looks potentially dangerous, you should really have the cables protected in conduit and having a sharp edge like that on the socket box is asking for the outer sheath to be damaged.
Are all of the sockets got earth fault protection on them? Why not just install a RCBO at the board.

John


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

John-R- said:


> That looks potentially dangerous, you should really have the cables protected in conduit and having a sharp edge like that on the socket box is asking for the outer sheath to be damaged.
> Are all of the sockets got earth fault protection on them? Why not just install a RCBO at the board.
> 
> John


Thanks John I'll get that checked out and get it sorted.

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Derekh929 said:


> Russ looking good was that 6 feet 70 w daylight tubes you used and what hight did you put them on side wall looked very high? i just wired 4 6 foot 70W daylight tunes and is excellent 6m by 5.3 and looking at a metal halide on roof as well , i was told Led coming down in price and offered one equivalent to 150w for £90


This is just for general lighting really Derek, the Halide will be the specifc stuff and I have lots of other specific worklights for when I'm detailing. It's just a temporary measure as a false ceiling will go in eventually.

Russ.


----------



## dubber

Well spotted, I've got plenty of grommets for the boxes will bring em next week mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

dubber said:


> Well spotted, I've got plenty of grommets for the boxes will bring em next week mate


Thanks mate. I'll get the guy who did it to sort it when he can though, but bring some just in case :thumb:

Russ.


----------



## shuggett

*New Unit*

Hi Russ,
Unit's looking really good, when do you hope to have it all finished?

Steve


----------



## Derekh929

RussZS said:


> Thanks mate. I'll get the guy who did it to sort it when he can though, but bring some just in case :thumb:
> 
> Russ.


Russ i got conduit with all the tidy connections from toolstation free delivery over £10 and if only need a few screw fix do singles and you can have tee ever so often


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

shuggett said:


> Hi Russ,
> Unit's looking really good, when do you hope to have it all finished?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Thank you  1st Jan hopefully.

That reminds me, I need to reply to your PM - I read it on my phone the other day. So sorry for not replying and enjoy it!! 

Russ.


----------



## CraigQQ

RussZS said:


> Cheers Craig - will let you know about the GTR
> 
> Next weekend I have an Enhancement on a Mk2 Golf GTI then giving myself NYD off! What are your plans for New Year?
> 
> Russ.


awesome..

giving yourself a day off? WTF? :lol: thats not allowed..

I wont be doing anything for new year(new years eve i mean.. dont drink ect.. im well boring)
lots of exciting things on the cards for next year though... 

will need to have a chat and catch up soon :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

CraigQQ said:


> awesome..
> 
> giving yourself a day off? WTF? :lol: thats not allowed..
> 
> I wont be doing anything for new year(new years eve i mean.. dont drink ect.. im well boring)
> lots of exciting things on the cards for next year though...
> 
> will need to have a chat and catch up soon :thumb:


Definitely Craig, I look forward to it.

I'm still keen to progress 'that thing' if we can too - I'll pop down in Jan 

Russ.


----------



## CraigQQ

awesome..

would be good to have you on "the team"


----------



## John-R-

RussZS said:


> Thanks mate. I'll get the guy who did it to sort it when he can though, but bring some just in case :thumb:
> 
> Russ.


:thumb:

Nice one, can't remember 100% but I thought all cabling installed under 6 foot should be protected.

John


----------



## ant_s

I've asked my dad about that ramp for you Russ and he'll have a think and let me know but he's going away tomorrow for 2 week so will be after then if that;s ok?



RussZS said:


> This is just for general lighting really Derek, the Halide will be the specifc stuff and I have lots of other specific worklights for when I'm detailing. It's just a temporary measure as a false ceiling will go in eventually.
> 
> Russ.


If you need a hand doing or want someone to do the ceiling let me know mate, I can get materials easily from site too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

ant_s said:


> I've asked my dad about that ramp for you Russ and he'll have a think and let me know but he's going away tomorrow for 2 week so will be after then if that;s ok?
> 
> If you need a hand doing or want someone to do the ceiling let me know mate, I can get materials easily from site too.


Thanks mate - I've not even looked at it yet but I have a bit of an issue with dust settling over the space of a few days from the roof, so keen to get something in, and I guess it would help with heat too, plus it'd be easier to install tube lighting.

Could you work out a rough price please? Let me know what measurements you need.

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

It's defo getting there now:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Nika

beautifull car!keep up the good work!


----------



## North east Car Care

Total turnround Russ, really usefull work space now matey


----------



## chrisc

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's defo getting there now:
> 
> 
> Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


dont look safe that get some big cabinets and get them bolted to floor and locked up:thumb:
They will pinch owt what's not bolted to the floor these days


----------



## Leemack

And remember Russ, I'm Tipton born and bred so anything that doesn;t take longer than 2 minutes to remove is fair game :lol:

Looks good bud


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Well I can't even get in with a key sometimes, so I think I'll be okay :lol:


----------



## Leemack

:lol:


----------



## ben-150

Looks very good:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Unit is looking very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## ronwash

Unit is looking AMAZING..


----------



## ford nut

Really taking shape.
Good luck with this Russ, like the new flooring mats as well, saves the paint in the long run....
Cant wait to see the Camero in there...:argie:


----------



## Mad Ad

Nice matey, very good lighting, a big turnaround since I first seen it.


----------



## Alan W

Looks great Russ and a big difference from the dark and dingy unit shown at first. :thumb:

Keep the updates coming! 

Alan W


----------



## ant_s

Looking great Russ, will hopefully get over sometime soon.

Was sooo gutted I couldnt get over when you had the RS in  lol


----------



## Derekh929

Looking great Russ very tidy glad you have got up and running in the new unit, what the next stage


----------



## puppag

Great work mate, unit looks the nuts.:thumb:


----------



## Trucksy

Great looking unit, very impressed:thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh

That has come on great, are the lights on the wall regular tube lights or something difference? what floor area/size do you have?


----------

